# Made up Three...........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 12, 2021)

Of my Braided Polymer blanks for the PSI Magnetic Vertex Rollerball/ Fountain Pen for customer today.
These are finished and ready to install and have a great tactile feel to them.

Les









Les


----------

